# More Lather



## Matt Espino (Feb 19, 2020)

So I am new to MP. I’m starting to figure out the fragrances I like but I don’t know what to include to make my soap have more lather. 

Also, how do I make the soap last longer? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Zing (Feb 19, 2020)

Matt, my understanding of melt and pour is that you melt soap that is already made (but not designed) so you will not be able to influence the lather and lasting qualities.  You can influence the color and fragrance.  If you want to alter qualities like lather, long-lasting, hardness, etc., you will have to try cold process or hot process soap where you choose oils for their specific qualities.  Welcome and best wishes soaping!


----------



## Matt Espino (Feb 19, 2020)

Zing,

thank you for the response. It’s looking more and more like I’ll need to step it up and make it from scratch.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 19, 2020)

Where are you getting your MP?  If from craft store's that may be part of your problem as they are very low quality.  I highly recommend purchasing from reputable soap making companies if you're not already.  They are generally pretty good with lather.   However, there's nothing you can add to them to make them have more lather as they are already made.   As for making them last longer, MP is more difficult as they are high in glycerine and draw moisture.   They need to be dried well between uses.


----------



## Zing (Feb 19, 2020)

Matt Espino said:


> Zing, thank you for the response. It’s looking more and more like I’ll need to step it up and make it from scratch.


Do it, Matt!  It's fun and fascinating.  I did melt & pour for years but truly love cold process soaping.  It's wild to watch oils and lye turn into soap.  It uses your math & science side and also your artistic side.


----------



## Noreen Moore (Feb 19, 2020)

I started with a hot process class. Our Soaps all crumbled. So for 2 months I watched every video I could find! Slowly purchased the goodies and since I have made 16 or so cold process batches. Tried 1 heat transfer method.  I am upping the game with additives. Simple syrup, aloe vera gel, Kaolin clay. Really excited to try goat's milk. I admit to terrible math abilities! So I have yet to try citric acid. Love reading old threads! Just read about adding banana and pumpkin purees! I have really found my passion! Something so thrilling! Love slicing my Soaps and seeing all the designs! Maybe I might get good enough to try some competitions! However I need to work more with water discounts as soda ash is a bit of an issue. Not a big deal but room for improvement!


----------



## SoapSisters (Feb 21, 2020)

Noreen Moore said:


> I started with a hot process class. Our Soaps all crumbled. So for 2 months I watched every video I could find! Slowly purchased the goodies and since I have made 16 or so cold process batches. Tried 1 heat transfer method.  I am upping the game with additives. Simple syrup, aloe vera gel, Kaolin clay. Really excited to try goat's milk. I admit to terrible math abilities! So I have yet to try citric acid. Love reading old threads! Just read about adding banana and pumpkin purees! I have really found my passion! Something so thrilling! Love slicing my Soaps and seeing all the designs! Maybe I might get good enough to try some competitions! However I need to work more with water discounts as soda ash is a bit of an issue. Not a big deal but room for improvement!


Hi @Noreen Moore , If you use the Soapmaking Friend calculator, it will calculate the amount of lye you need to add due to adding citric acid to your recipe. You don't have to do the math! Citric acid is listed under Custom Additives.


----------



## michelle weisbecker (Feb 24, 2020)

I add 1 oz raw honey per 1 lb. of m&p.  I think it makes a big difference with both lather and creaminess.


----------



## Noreen Moore (Feb 25, 2020)

@SoapSisters Thank you! Just ran a recipe through that calculator! I love the additives section! Very helpful for us math challenged people!


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Feb 29, 2020)

Matt Espino said:


> So I am new to MP. I’m starting to figure out the fragrances I like but I don’t know what to include to make my soap have more lather.
> 
> Also, how do I make the soap last longer? Thank you in advance!


Hi Matt, sorry for the late response.
Thought this article would be helpful.

https://www.brambleberry.com/articles/tips-and-tricks/art0007-pro-con-soapmaking-methods.html


----------



## KatBee40 (Mar 9, 2020)

I find adding castor oil bumps up the bubblyness


----------



## dianaabuela1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Zing said:


> Do it, Matt!  It's fun and fascinating.  I did melt & pour for years but truly love cold process soaping.  It's wild to watch oils and lye turn into soap.  It uses your math & science side and also your artistic side.


Hi, can I add some pour and melt already in a form solid to a CP, inside?


----------



## Zing (Mar 9, 2020)

dianaabuela1 said:


> Hi, can I add some pour and melt already in a form solid to a CP, inside?


Are you asking if you can add solidified melt & pour soap into cold process soap?  Yes.  I personally have not done it but I've seen threads on here and various recipes where you pour your cold process batter into a mold and then stick in small melt&pour soaps.  They are called embeds.


----------



## Happydog4434 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi, with melt and pour soap you can actually add oils and such to increase lather. Depending on the manufacturer. The company I buy from you can add 5% oils and fragrance (I accidentally added too much oil once) 
I use castor oil 
And the difference is amazing, everyone who has my soaps says that they lather really well


----------



## dianaabuela1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Zing said:


> Are you asking if you can add solidified melt & pour soap into cold process soap?  Yes.  I personally have not done it but I've seen threads on here and various recipes where you pour your cold process batter into a mold and then stick in small melt&pour soaps.  They are called embeds.


Thanks! I will try today and let you know!


----------



## dianaabuela1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Happydog4434 said:


> Hi, with melt and pour soap you can actually add oils and such to increase lather. Depending on the manufacturer. The company I buy from you can add 5% oils and fragrance (I accidentally added too much oil once)
> I use castor oil
> And the difference is amazing, everyone who has my soaps says that they lather really well


The one with more castor oil was better?


----------



## dianaabuela1 (Mar 10, 2020)

dianaabuela1 said:


> The one with more castor oil was better?


Did you stick with the 5%? If not how much more?


----------



## Happydog4434 (Mar 10, 2020)

dianaabuela1 said:


> Did you stick with the 5%? If not how much more?


Yes castor oil was a lot better. And I stick to 5% or under. Too much and the bar becomes soft or it pools and looks strange. You need to also be careful on the oils you use. I used walnut oil as well but it had a scent to it.


----------



## lyschelw (Mar 10, 2020)

I was wondering if Castor Oil would help in MP.  I may try that but the SFIC already has pretty good bubbles.  But I do love my bubbles!


----------



## lyschelw (Mar 10, 2020)

So.....I got curious, tested and wrote a blog post   Here are my findings.
*  Does Adding Castor Oil to Melt and Pour Soap Base Help with Lather?*



All Suds Up - Clockwise - Start Left - SFIC0, SFIC5, CC0, CC5 



* Glycerin soap or Melt and Pour Soap often has the bad reputation for not producing good lather.  This question was brought up in the Soap Maker's Forum that I visit.  The person specifically asked if there was a way to increase the lather of Hemp Melt and Pour.  I just happen to have Crafter's Choice and SFIC Hemp Melt and Pour on hand.  I know that adding Castor Oil to Cold Processed soap will help with lather so, what about Melt and Pour?  *
* I should also tell you that the soap bases that we used are SLS free (Sodium Laurel Sulfate).   SLS is another additive that helps increase lather.*
* I added 5% castor oil to each of the two soap bases, poured and let them harden.  For a total of 4 different soaps.  The other two I just used directly from the carton.*
* Then I washed my hands.  I have to tell you that it is not easy to take a picture of your own soapy hand and that the later did decrease by the time I was able to get the pictures.*
* I gave each soap a 10 second scrub and then took a picture.  *



Crafter's Choice Hemp Melt and Pour - No Castor Oil



Crafter's Choice Hemp MP - 5% Castor Oil





SFIC Hemp Melt and Pour - No Castor Oil




SFIC Hemp Melt and Pour - 5% Castor Oil
 


* I have used the SFIC a lot so I was not surprised that the SFIC  SLS free Hemp on it's own gave lots of nice rich lather.  What did surprise me was that adding the 5% castor oil seemed to deaden the lather.  I didn't get the big rich lather.  I did get lots of small bubbles.  *
* On the other hand, the Crafter's Choice SLS free without the Castor Oil had a nice lather but wasn't nearly as rich as when 5% Castor Oil was added.*

 
*So, the answer to the question about increasing the later of Melt and Pour soaps by adding Castor Oil.  It depends on the base.*


----------



## ShySoaper (May 26, 2020)

Thank you for your efforts I appreciate it never made a melt and pour before want to try one


----------

